# Hi:)...



## Suzich (Mar 22, 2010)

...everyone!

I`m Suzy, from Croatia, and, as obvious, I`m new here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - I`ve finally joined you since I realized how much






Hope that I`ll be able to contribute this forum with my own experiences, but,

even more, l`m happy that I will learn a lot from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I have to say that I`m also a big hair product addict...so, don`t be surprised if you see me more on hair topics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Kisses to all


----------



## n_c (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome!! Glad to have you join =)


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to the foum Suzy!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Suzy!


----------



## Purple (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## s_lost (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Suzy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to visit your country someday


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new too. ^_^ Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Suzy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------

